# '68 GTO / LeMans VIN Plates?



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Now that I have the '68 GTO and '68 LeMans sitting side by side in the garage, I have a question about the VIN tag locations...

1968 GTO:



















1968 LeMans:



















The LeMans (originally an A/C car) has clearly had its original dash replaced with that of a '68 GTO non AC, as the VIN reads 242378R1XXXXX and the data sheet says 23737.

My biggest question is why the VIN's are in two difference places on the dash on these two cars relative to the windshield. :confused


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's kind of hard to tell from your pics but if I am looking at them right, the red one is the one that is wrong. The vin tag is isnt located close to the windshield on a 68 and the rivets are shot on from under the dash. Also, the rivets on the red one are just standard rivets, not the rosette rivets that should be there, or at least that's how it appears.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

It also looks like the trim tag on the Lemans has been relocated...those holes just under the tag arent there on my car.


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

lewy222 said:


> It's kind of hard to tell from your pics but if I am looking at them right, the red one is the one that is wrong. The vin tag is isnt located close to the windshield on a 68 and the rivets are shot on from under the dash. Also, the rivets on the red one are just standard rivets, not the rosette rivets that should be there, or at least that's how it appears.


That would make sense... the previous owner chopped the original dash in half and installed this "custom" *choke* one instead which starts after the point where the VIN is located on the LeMans. On of the main reasons I bought the LeMans is because I wanted the GTO to have an original dash, so it looks like I will have to replace the entire panel and swap the VIN tags as well, as the dash in the white car will be going into the numbers matching orange car...


----------

